# Pregnant and Lactating Does with Continuous Hair Loss- Need Advice.



## tiffanyh (Jun 25, 2010)

I have two does out of 5 with progressive hair loss over the last 3 months. Each started hair loss late in their own pregnancies (a month or so apart) and no one else is showing any signs- I also have a whether and donkey with no signs. It is a patchy kind of undercoat loss with lots of dandruff. No one is obviously uncomfortable or itchy.

My first thought: when Doe#1 began losing was external parasites. So I dusted her, just on top. She never improved and since it was worming time anyway I gave ivomec orally as well as the others. She stayed about the same then had her baby and it had gotten worse. 

My second thought:I began thinking selenium deficiency because the pattern sounds similar to what others say (we are in Connecticut) so I brought her a salt/selenium block which she uses here and there. Got worse.

My third thought: well, block is not enough so I bought a grain with slighter higher selenium levels. Got worse. And now- my doe#2 who is nursing a two week old is starting up!

My fourth thought: Selenium paste. I need to look up dosages since I know selenium toxicity is possible.

My fifth thought: BoSe shots--but before I do that I HAVE to check in with you all and see what you think.

Am I fighting a losing battle since she is nursing? Is she just passing on all her nutrients? Has anyone else had this with nursing does? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 25, 2010)

Bolus selenium (injectable please) and copper...wait 30 days.  If no improvement (altho I'm sure it will resolve)...then bolus with zinc.

PS throw out that salt block and feed free choice LOOSE GOAT minerals...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2010)

I would do a Bo-Se shot and also copper bolus them. I bet they are copper deficient as well as selenium deficient.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 25, 2010)

Copper, zinc, iodine, selenium...external parasites...could be lots of things indicated here.

I'm gonna third the suggestion to copper bolus (1g of the contents of a Copasure pill per 22lbs of goat) plus give a shot of Bo-Se (1ml/40lbs of goat)..  I'd also treat for external parasites...a shot of injectable Ivomec or a pour-on pyrethrum product like CyLence.  

I might be inclined also to treat her with Red Cell (15ml/day for a week) just to sorta get some some concentrated vitamins and minerals in her.

Pregnancy is rough on a goat..  We manage ours about as intensely as goat management gets, and many of our bred does were rough as a pine cone coming out backward by the time they kidded.

They're improving, but it's work..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not ringworm, is it?


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 25, 2010)

I have treated for externals with ivomec and dust. I really dont think it is ringworm, I have seen tons of that at the vet hospital I was a tech at for many years and it really doesnt seem to resemble that. I guess I will keep up the the selenium and be more aggressive with the minerals/shots. I know though that selenium can also cause toxicity, as can many metals...how will I know/avoid this toxicity?

Also, they seem quite comfy otherwise, and healthy overall. Hungry but I know I was hungry/thirsty when I was nursing so I have upped their grain/hay intake as well as water. 

It also really seems like an extreme thinning of hair, not a balding in spots, but an all over thinning in particular areas that is spreading. And the skin underneath is not irritated except for dandruff.....

Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate your time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2010)

You probably won't be able to get enough copper in the goats with just the minerals. A copper bolus should really help. One shot of BoSe should be all you need for a while. You don't have to repeat that on a weekly basis or anything. Many people give BoSe shots once or twice a year and that is it. 

I copper bolus'd my herd and in 2 weeks saw a difference.


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ill get the shots and do it....does copper come in a injectable form? I have never come across that....Ill have to do some research!! 

Wait....is copper bolus a pill??? Bolus to me means a large onetime injection of something, but I guess i could mean a one time oral dose of something......Ill keep looking


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2010)

Bolus is a pill. You have to shove the pill down their throat and make them swallow it. Here is a link to the stuff you should buy: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=W9HCGC2NG1QD8M7VKRX913BR3UP60ETA

You will need to buy empty capsules and divide the original pills up and put some copper into the smaller pills. How much will depend on what size your goats are. I used 1/3 of a pill per Nigerian Dwarf. Not sure what other people do.

You have to get BoSe from the vet. But it does work great.

The other things you can do is give your goats Black Oil Sunflower Seeds and mix a little corn oil in their feed to also help with the flaky skin.


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 26, 2010)

great...thank you so much. 

I did notice you could get copper pills at health food store, probably not pure copper though....


----------



## helmstead (Jun 26, 2010)

you cannot substitute ANYTHING for ruminent copper boluses...please don't try   Just order the copasure...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 26, 2010)

It's probably worth it to have their selenium and copper levels tested. It's easier than you'd think to overdose them.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 26, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> It's probably worth it to have their selenium and copper levels tested. It's easier than you'd think to overdose them.


Um...not so much.  Have you ever HAD one's copper levels tested?  Did you know it requires a liver biopsy?  And selenium...yeah...I wouldn't triple dose the injectable or anything, but still...it's pretty darned obvious when you need it.

It's just not as scary as you make it out to be, as long as someone can follow directions and record each dosage so you don't redose forgetting you already did it or something...you're good.

*and yeah...I did that once...and guess what?  The silly goat was fine  whilst I had a heart attack daily for a month*


----------

